
Show HN: HeroSnatch – User-friendly workout tracker for CrossFit athletes - michaelzelensky
Hey Hacker News family,<p>My name is Mike. I&#x27;m a marketer from HeroSnatch app and I&#x27;m super excited to introduce our product to the community!<p>HeroSnatch (FREE) is a user-friendly workout tracker that helps CrossFit athletes plan their workouts, keep personal records always up-to-date, achieve best results by concentrating efforts on weak points, adjust training plans to stay in balance, find friends or teammates and connect with other athletes.<p>Our goal is to give athletes the ability to keep their records in a single safe place. Unlike other WOD (Workout of the Day) tracking apps, we put the user first and try to deliver the best experience with a clean UI and beautiful data visualization.<p>Here&#x27;s what you can do with HeroSnatch:<p>- Find a suitable workout among existing;
- Challenge yourself with Benchmarks or Opens;
- Build new AMRAP, AFAP and EMOM workouts by yourself;
- Create a plain WOD as a text if you got stuck with a builder; 
- Keep up with your stats by following an activity calendar;
- Monitor your progress and workout modality balance;
- Share results to your feed and comment other athletes;
- Compete with friends for the top of a leaderboard.<p>Download on the App Store: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.co&#x2F;2O7V1fr" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.co&#x2F;2O7V1fr</a>
Get in on Google Play: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;hsgoogleplay" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;hsgoogleplay</a>
Or use our web version: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;herosnatch.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;herosnatch.com&#x2F;</a><p>Feel free to share your thoughts in comments and don&#x27;t be shy to ask any questions. We at HeroSnatch would be very grateful for your honest feedback about our app!<p>Drop me a DM if you need some additional info:<p>Email: zelenskymike@gmail.com
Instagram: @michaelzelensky
Telegram: @michaelzelensky
Twitter: @michaelzelensky
======
whenchamenia
Looks like your concept is thought out, but I will ask my requisite 'new app'
questions...

1\. If the app is 'free', where does the revenue come from? Will you seek to
monitize differently in the future?

2\. Is any data, training or otherwise, sent anywhere (beyond the phone) by
the app? If so, what, and to whom?

3\. Any plans for fitness tracker bracelet intergration? Heartrate is super
useful, could take or leave motion/steps etc.

~~~
michaelzelensky
Hi there! Thanks for the kind words and for your questions.

1\. We are planning to introduce a Freemium model which means we will have the
following roles:

\- Basic \- Athlete \- Coach \- Box Owner

Once we reach a critical mass of the service we'll be trying to play with some
ads around CF equipment.

2\. Could you please clarify what did you mean about the data? Not sure if I
got it right.

3\. No, we have no plans for any fitness trackers.

